# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Going price for sanding and varnishing floor boards

## carloc

Hi,  
Just costing up the renovations in my new home and was wondering if I could be given a hint as to the going price (approx) per sq meter for getting my floor boards sanded and varnished. I'm after a semi-gloss/Saturn finish if that helps. 
Cheers

----------


## jago

Saturn is a long way so it might be expensive! :Biggrin:

----------


## carloc

yeah whatever...any serious replies would be much appreciated...

----------


## Dusty

$35 per m2.
This should cover the punching and filling of any nails as necessary.
The boards sanded to a fine finish.
Three coats of a polyurethane finish, with the final coat being Satin, if required. 
Seriously.

----------


## jago

Carloc  :Please2:  :Blowup:

----------


## carloc

Cheers Dusty

----------


## carloc

jago - I got what I needed  :Biggrin:

----------


## jago

Good that's what it's for ...  Enjoy your trip :2thumbsup:

----------


## Craigoss

My boards cost me roughly $45 per/sqr

----------


## multiblade

Hey mate, I paid 1200 for 52 m2 but that was new boards at a cash rate which worked out around a little over 23/m2....
Sorry to hijack thread...,Jago how did you go with buying your floor boards?

----------


## jago

Multiblade, mate you on the wagon...SWMBO had requested I Iook at Traventine now so put a kibosh on the wood but thanks for the heads up!

----------


## multiblade

Hey Jago if u go travertine, there are some good options when it comes to sealing them. I sealed about 130m2 recently. Some of the sealers are stupidly expensive.

----------


## FloorDoctor

> Hi,  
> Just costing up the renovations in my new home and was wondering if I could be given a hint as to the going price (approx) per sq meter for getting my floor boards sanded and varnished. I'm after a semi-gloss/Saturn finish if that helps. 
> Cheers

  Hi, Waterborne polyurethane  laquers about $30 to $40 per m2 
Solvent based about $30 to $35 per m2 
hopes this helps, 
Certain contractors vary on these prices

----------

